# La Pistola Molecular GT200, una Farza??



## Chico3001 (Jun 30, 2010)

Recientemente me acabo de enterar de que el ejercito mexicano usa un dispositivo nuevo llamado "Pistola Molecular GT200" que supuestamente puede detectar casi cualquier cosa, Armas, Drogas, Dinero, y Polvora, la pistola pesa 500g y no usa baterias, se carga con la electricidad estatica generada por el usuario, y la podemos ver en este video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BRqGyqZtc8g

Viendo todo eso me pregunto... sera real? la tecnologia electronica actual puede llegar a detectar todo eso en un empaque tan pequeño? y mas aun alimentandose de la electricidad estatica?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GT200


----------



## HADES (Jun 30, 2010)

Pues te comento chico3001 que esta se alimente de la energia estatica del cuerpo humano si podi ser factible por que hay relojes por ejemplo los de la casio que se alimenta apartir del pulso estatico del cuerpo por lo que por esa parte si lo creeria posible pero ahora que detecte todo eso, no podria dar certeza de eso saludos!

HADES


----------



## fdesergio (Jun 30, 2010)

Viendo el video parece una FARSOTA, para mover la antenita necesitas energia y de donde se obtiene si no tiene baterias? y de la estatica? si pero cuanta energia se necesita para mover esa antenita? y si miras la forma como coloca "el chip" te das cuenta, lee esto, chauuuuuuuuuuuu

http://logicadifusablog.wordpress.com/2010/03/25/el-detector-molecular-gt-200/


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Jun 30, 2010)

¡Una farsa total!, vean la tecnología detrás de este artilugio.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=46lNXyVmT_Q

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mM5h2GAV-bI

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk/10269170.stm


----------



## HADES (Jun 30, 2010)

jejejejcomo dije  con los relojes casio si estoy seguro pero esa cosa siempre dije y sin ofender era demasiado para la sedena! saludos!

HADES


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Jun 30, 2010)

Al margen de eso, siempre habrá alguien que por "algunas monedas" se preste para desfalcar el erario publico, que otorgamientos de concesiones, que compras de equipos innecesarios, que pagos a funcionarios inexistentes, etc... el cuento de nunca acabar.


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 30, 2010)

Ya le enchufaron eso al ejército iraquí  , al de Thailandia, y ahora al mexicano! 

Quién dijo que es difícil hacer plata?  
Ya lo decía el famoso empresario de espectáculos P.T. Barnum:  _"Cada minuto nace un tonto"_


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 4, 2010)

esta buena la idea,si el publico cree que esa cosa funciona y detecta todo todo ,cuando se le arrime un soldado o policía con el aparato,el traficante se pone nervioso y  el operador cuando ve uno que esta con mas nervios, que araña esperando el pintor, zassss te elige para una revisión mas completa y finalmente te atrapa 
para mi funciona ,pero por el efecto sicológico


----------



## asherar (Jul 4, 2010)

Me hizo acordar a la "horqueta del zahorí" de los rabdomantes, usadas para "detectar" corrientes de agua subterráneas, o cualquier otra cosa.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 4, 2010)

jajajaaa  parece unos de esos objetos inútiles que venden en la teletienda sin ningún tipo de base científica

saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Jul 4, 2010)

> Me hizo acordar a la "horqueta del zahorí" de los rabdomantes, usadas  para "detectar" corrientes de agua subterráneas, o cualquier  otra cosa.


Eso SI funciona. Tiene toda una teoria.. lee..


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 4, 2010)

fernandoae dijo:


> Eso SI funciona. Tiene toda una teoria.. lee..


  
Podés ampliar esto por favor?


----------



## fernandoae (Jul 4, 2010)

No me acuerdo mucho pero había leido que esta relacionado con los flujos de energia y no se cuantas cosas mas, y ponian videos...en uno buscaban agua, les marcó un punto y a 10Mts encontraron agua.
No se si será coincidencia pero le apuntó.
Eran varios ejemplos, el tipo se concentraba en lo que queria y se cruzaban las "varillas"


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 4, 2010)

Esos ya los conozco, videos con "pruebas" tan burdas como los que extraen energías fabulosas de un litro de agua con una pila AAA.
Cuando exponen una teoría , no es más que charlatanería pura donde tipos con títulos interminables otorgados por universidades de nombres muy parecidos a otras prestigiosas, argumentan una serie de principios físicos incompatibles con el fenómeno observado .
La razón es simple: No tienen NPI de lo que dicen, pero como su target tampoco... A quién le importa!


Menos mal que fué un susto, creí que por una varilla se estaba derrumbando la física .


----------



## fernandob (Jul 4, 2010)

hola vi el video sin audio, pero comoes la cosa ??
de verdad le vendieron a paises enteros esto ??
no se supone que uno compra MUESTRAS y las estudia antes de hacer un pedido de miles ?? .........me parece asombroso.

por otro lado miren en mercadolibre, ofrecen aparatos para bajar el gasto de electricidad que son un engaño y venden y venden.
y tambien ese que ya se hablo aca que espanta insectos y demas usando la red electrica y venden y venden .


luego......como comentario y para que les den utilidad los giles que compran eso :
puede servir si se usa como excusa para poder revisar.
hace tiempo uno me conto que en una disco tenian un detector de metales, el cual dejo de funcionar  y como costaba caro el arreglo no lo arreglaron, pero pusieron un pulsador manual para que el que estaba de vigilancia lo active cuando considere.
entonces : 
doble funcion:
1--- al ver los que entraban que el detector estaba uno supone que no se animan a entrar con metales.
2 --  si el de la entrada veia alguna "cara rara" hacia sonar la alarma , como si hubiese detectado algo y asi tenia la excusa para revistarlo.


que jodida es la gente ,


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 4, 2010)

Aparentemente si... es todo un engaño realizado a varios paises... Mexico, Inglaterra, Irak, etc etc etc...


----------



## fernandob (Jul 4, 2010)

inglaterra ?? pais muy desarrollado ........
el ser humano  no deja de asombrarme.


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 4, 2010)

Chico3001 dijo:


> Aparentemente si... es todo un engaño realizado a varios paises... Mexico, Inglaterra, Irak, etc etc etc...


Engaño es cuando ese aparato te lo venden a vos.
Cuando se lo venden a un gobierno se llama soborno.


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 6, 2010)

buee... eso si... pero aun asi nosotros terminamos pagando el pato ...en nuestros queridos y sagrados impuestos... 

De todos modos mi pregunta no era enfocada al engaño... sino mas bien si con electronica es posible detectar cosas asi... se que existen detectores de rayos gamma que si detectan ese tipo de quimicos... pero son tan grandes como un camion... con la tecnologia actual se podra hacer algo mas pequeño?


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 6, 2010)

mmm, ¿Y así queremos progresar como país?

Igual cuando hicieron la lista del RENAUT, y a los pocos días ya estaba para descargar en tepito...
Así de eficiente es nuestro país.
Todo al final es una gran decepción/farsa...

Vaya, que cosas de las que me entero...

Saludos!!!

PS: Pensaba que te referías a un nuevo core de iNVIDIA... XD


----------



## fernandob (Jul 6, 2010)

Chico3001 dijo:


> Recientemente me acabo de enterar de que el ejercito mexicano usa un dispositivo nuevo llamado "Pistola Molecular GT200" que supuestamente puede detectar *casi cualquier cosa, Armas, Drogas, Dinero, y Polvora, *la pistola pesa 500g y no usa baterias, se carga con la electricidad estatica generada por el usuario, y la podemos ver en este video:



ya con esto deducis algunas cosas_
cada cosa se detecta con un tipo de sensor o tecnologia, asi que cuando uno lee que en este frasquito tenes la cura para la calvicie, la impotencia y la ladilla y todo lo que ud. se imagine.........huele muy feo.

armas: es metal, no hay mucho para discriminar.
drogas es quimica
dinero----?? 

anda a saber si lo hicieron a proposito como deje ver:
quizas no pagaron un pomo yfue publicidad para engañar a la gilada......aunque ..........hoy dia el ser humano es mas vivo .....


----------

